# Prototype. What you think?



## G1Pens (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a first attempt at an idea I had. It came out okay. There are some small air bubble and a seam that I think I can get rid of. The side I shot looks pretty good I think. The other side has the slightly noticeable seam and two or three noticable air bubbles. I think for a first step it came out good.

Your thoughts and comments appreciated.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 25, 2011)

Can you tell us about how that was made? I think it looks pretty cool...


----------



## broitblat (Apr 26, 2011)

It looks like a cool result.  If you can eliminate/minimize what you consider to be issues, it looks like a real winner.

  -Barry


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 26, 2011)

I knew posting this at 11:00 pm ET would cause this to get lost without many views so I am bringing it back up in the listings this morning. Hoping for more comments.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 26, 2011)

Very interesting materials.  Design looks like is has a lot of possibilities.
More information on the materials may be useful.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Apr 26, 2011)

looks real nice to me


----------



## wizard (Apr 26, 2011)

Gary, That is a unique and beautiful pen! If that's a prototype, I can't wait to see the finished product. OK...curiosity is overcoming me ...what material ???? Regards, Doc


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## paps (Apr 26, 2011)

Definitely worth pursuing!


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

I know what it is..... Even thought about doing it.

I don't want to steal your thunder so all I'll say is - Lisa Pavelka?


----------



## vallealbert (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder what material did you use....very similar to brightly colored glass...


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 26, 2011)

Can you discuss the material, looks really cool! Dont hesitate to ask for help on the casting


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it looks great - I clicked on the picture before reading your post.  I thought it was some type of aluminum that had heat color to it.
Are you going to give up your secret recipe???


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 26, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> I know what it is..... Even thought about doing it.
> 
> I don't want to steal your thunder so all I'll say is - Lisa Pavelka?


 

Good eye !!! I am playing around with how to use it. I have another blank in the works that takes a different approach to it. I really like how the one posted came out. It just had a couple air bubbles in the PR which I don't usually get, and as I said the seam is there, but I think I can fix that.

I'm always looking for stuff that I think can be used and saw this and wanted to give it a try.

It actually looks a little better in person than it does in the picture.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I know what it is..... Even thought about doing it.
> ...



having seen the stuff in person, yep its one of those that hard to get a good photo of. I want to see what you do with the seam as I don't know how I would hide it.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it looks great. So, is anyone going to elaborate on what we're looking at?

Mike


----------



## penhead (Apr 26, 2011)

Whoa...the things we learn on the IAP..!!

Very good looking pen....interesting concept...never even knew that stuff existed..


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 26, 2011)

very SLICK.... 'nother one to try!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 26, 2011)

Ive seen this stuff also and like it.  Nice first try. I would try lots of smaller jagged pieces and overlap them in a collage pattern. Then you wouldn't have one distinct seam.  Just a thought.  Looking forward to seeing your next one.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 26, 2011)

For those of you who didn't pick up on Mike's post. It is a crafting foil made by Lisa Pavelka for use on polymer clay. I simply wrapped it on a tube and cast it in clear. It is supposed to transfer to pc before you harden it, but I have not had much success with that method yet. I have a couple more ideas and will post as I try them out.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 26, 2011)

Boooootiful. I like it.


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, looks like the oil in the water and its the rainbow. That is awesome


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> For those of you who didn't pick up on Mike's post. It is a crafting foil made by Lisa Pavelka for use on polymer clay. I simply wrapped it on a tube and cast it in clear. It is supposed to transfer to pc before you harden it, but I have not had much success with that method yet. I have a couple more ideas and will post as I try them out.


 
Thanks Gary, I was beginning to wonder if it was too painfully obvious that it had been explained already

Mike


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 27, 2011)

Gary:  I am not sure, as I may not have seen the foil of Lisa Pavelka, but the appearance of the material is similar to foil I get at a local "fly shop".   This, I should have a pic up, here, today (if I don't blow it in final cut or assembly) called Magenta Mania, has an adhesive backing.  Does the one you are using?  What I have comes in various flavors.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 27, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> Gary: I am not sure, as I may not have seen the foil of Lisa Pavelka, but the appearance of the material is similar to foil I get at a local "fly shop". This, I should have a pic up, here, today (if I don't blow it in final cut or assembly) called Magenta Mania, has an adhesive backing. Does the one you are using? What I have comes in various flavors.


 
This does not have an adhesive. It is a foil carried on a thin sheet of plastic. It is supposed to stick to uncured PC and then you peel the plastic film away. I have only had limited sucess with it that way. It will not stick to anything else at all. For my pen I just wrapped the barrell with the foil/film combo.....which leaves a seam.


----------



## dexter0606 (Apr 27, 2011)

i've done them using the leaf sheet foils from Michaels. These give a crinkled look and the seam is invisible because the foil is so thin


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 27, 2011)

super cool....................


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 27, 2011)

Gary:  I just posted the one with adhesive.  You can see the seam on it too, if I showed the back side.  I'm thinking about using one of the foils as a background with a feather overlay.  I don't think I would want it as busy as the Magenta Mania!


----------



## OOPS (Apr 27, 2011)

Its a great concept.  I was thinking that the blank would look even more striking if you had a different version of the kit.  Have you tried using the 24K Gold/black acrylic version?  I think that would really make those colors "pop."  Also, I don't know how visible the seam is, but we all tend to be far more critical of the end product than the user.  The buyer or user sees the big picture, while we obsess the smallest details.


----------

